# Happy Chanukah!



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Chag Sameach - happy holiday- to everyone who's enjoying Chanukah this week! :bounce: May your latkes be crispy, your sufganiot sweet.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Thanks and Ditto


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Yes!, Enjoy and find peace. 

Whatever your beliefs.

Phil


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

L'Chayim to all and to all a good night!

Hanukkah Harry
The voice: http://www.leenite.org/jonisland/wav...5/hanharry.wav

The song: http://www.leenite.org/jonisland/hharry/hhsong.wav

The face:









Thanks Leenite


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Enjoy the Holidays everyone!!
Chrose, I gotta be honest, I had you pegged for a few couple of years younger.
pan


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

How can I think about Hanukkah when I'm so busy working on Christmas???:crazy: 

Anyway, here's to all my fellow Shlomos and Shlomettes on this holiday.


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

Happy Chanukah. As I told a Jewish friend of mine the other day, just make sure there is enough room between the Menorah and the curtains. 

Last year our very old church burned down. The fire was started by Advent candles left burning by our new pastor.  He's still a bit chagrinned as you can well imagine.

Holidays can be dangerous.

Kevin

I like muskies.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

You're right about the fire hazard, MuskyHopeful. My husband and I went to his parents' house yesterday, and I brought our menorah and candles. My MIL said, "Isn't that a bad idea, with Dad being on oxygen?" How could I forget that???? 

I remember the fire in your 100+ year old church. How sad that must be for your congregation.


----------

